# Amtrak Guest Rewards Phone Hours



## daybeers (Apr 21, 2021)

I just tried to call AGR and talk to an agent at 9:10 PM EST and found their hours are 8 AM-8 PM EST daily. Weren't they open 5 AM-midnight EST before? Don't know when this change happened.


----------



## Sidney (Apr 22, 2021)

Used to be 5AM to Midnight,then 6AM to 10 PM,now 8AM to 8PM. I'm sure the next move is 9AM to 5PM Monday to Friday. It,'s still seven days a week


----------



## daybeers (May 6, 2021)

Just tried calling the regular Amtrak number 1-800-USA-RAIL at 2:15 AM EST and I got “your call cannot be completed as dialed. Please hang up and try your call again.” several times. I called at 1:15 and requested a callback since it said a 30 min wait. I swear, if the _regular_ number isn’t 24/7 anymore I’m gonna flip. How many more cuts til they bleed out?


----------



## tricia (May 6, 2021)

AGR's number is 800-307-5000. Dunno their current hours.


----------



## Sidney (May 6, 2021)

8 AM to 8 PM every day


----------



## daybeers (Nov 3, 2021)

The recording now says 5AM-midnight EST seven days a week. Guess I'll find out tomorrow morning.


----------



## JoshP (Nov 3, 2021)

The 800 USA Rail operators are based in Florida, contractors so they dont know Amtrak well. It opens 24/7 but waiting times is over 2 hours.

The AGR number 800 307 5000 is based in Philly, run by Amtrak employees. They open 8am-8pm.

There is a special private number for people who hold Select status or higher, they get priority call handling.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 3, 2021)

Sidney said:


> Used to be 5AM to Midnight,then 6AM to 10 PM,now 8AM to 8PM. I'm sure the next move is 9AM to 5PM Monday to Friday. It,'s still seven days a week


10AM to 2PM on the first Tuesday and Second Thursday of the month?  But only for corridor service. LD will probably be less often as nobody at Amtrak believes they will last.


----------

